# 30HP Kubota disc harrow



## prussell52 (Aug 31, 2014)

Trying to decide what type of disc harrow I need. I can't pull much weight with 30 HP and I am told to keep it 5' or under. We are starting a small farm and have a pasture to plow that has nothing but grass on it. I am wondering if I am better off with notched disc with this small tractor and new hard packed ground or if it makes any difference. We are total newbies and are just forward on faith. Thanks


----------

